# Synesso and VST baskets



## mokapoka (Jun 20, 2011)

Does the Synesso ridgeless 14g and 18 g baskets fit a Rancilio Silvia V3 portafilter? And do the VST 15 and 18 g ridgeless baskets fit Silvia portafilter?

Anyone know where I can buy the Synesso baskets online inside Europe? Searched like crazy but cannot find anyone selling these.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

The 15 and 18grm VSTs certainly fit a Silvia portafilter.


----------



## radish (Nov 20, 2011)

I have a double ridgeless Synesso basket that I no longer use - send me your address and I'll post it to you.



mokapoka said:


> Does the Synesso ridgeless 14g and 18 g baskets fit a Rancilio Silvia V3 portafilter? And do the VST 15 and 18 g ridgeless baskets fit Silvia portafilter?
> 
> Anyone know where I can buy the Synesso baskets online inside Europe? Searched like crazy but cannot find anyone selling these.


----------



## mokapoka (Jun 20, 2011)

radish said:


> I have a double ridgeless Synesso basket that I no longer use - send me your address and I'll post it to you.


Wow, thats very nice of you, thank you, but unfortunately I live in Spain. Can you confirm that the Synesso basket fits the Rancilio Silvia V3 portafilter? May I ask where you bought yours?


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

Try Coffee Hit.. and as stated yes they do fit although I found they do not click into place as firmly as the Rancilio baskets but they hold well enough.


----------



## mokapoka (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks mike, but I already tried Coffee Hit, they are out of stock and they only have the 18g Synesso Basket. I read in the coffegeek forum that the 18g Synesso dont fit in the original Silvia portafilter, but I don't know, there is so much different info regarding this on the coffee forums. Sent a mail directly to Synesso regarding this, but haven't got an answer yet.


----------



## radish (Nov 20, 2011)

I got my basket direct from Synesso (it was quite a few years ago). I'm pretty sure Synesso don't make the baskets - think they are made in Spain or Italy but can't remember the name of the company.


----------



## painty (Jul 25, 2011)

^ yes as I understand it, the ridgeless "LM" baskets that were really Synesso baskets which were all the rage about 5 years ago were actually made by Iberital. So if we are talking about those same baskets, mokapoka might be best trying to find them locally.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Not sure but i think IBERITAL are in Barcelona


----------



## mokapoka (Jun 20, 2011)

Yes, Iberital are in Barcelona, thanks. I will check on Monday if they have the baskets. Now the question is, how do I know if it is a synesso basket? Do they have some inscription or serial number? I am looking at Iberital's online catalog now, and there is a basket called "3 cups filter" with a code number "24440".


----------



## radish (Nov 20, 2011)

The other company I was thinking of was Brasilia - maybe best to check with Synesso. I had a quick look at the basket but there are no markings on it.


----------



## painty (Jul 25, 2011)

mokapoka said:


> Now the question is, how do I know if it is a synesso basket? Do they have some inscription or serial number?


Mine has no identifying markings either but looks identical to the photo on the Coffeehit site.

"3-cup filter" would suggest something bigger to me; these older 'LM style'/Synesso ridgeless were always referred to as doubles in the past.


----------



## mokapoka (Jun 20, 2011)

painty said:


> Mine has no identifying markings either but looks identical to the photo on the Coffeehit site.
> 
> "3-cup filter" would suggest something bigger to me; these older 'LM style'/Synesso ridgeless were always referred to as doubles in the past.





radish said:


> The other company I was thinking of was Brasilia - maybe best to check with Synesso. I had a quick look at the basket but there are no markings on it.


Thank you both for checking the basket!!


----------

